# Gazidis mette Leo all'angolo. Rapporti tesi.



## admin (20 Gennaio 2019)

Anche Il Messaggero, confermando le numerose news precedenti, riporta che i rapporti tra Leonardo e Gazidis sono tesi. I due si sono presentati insieme, in un clima surreale, all'appuntamento col Genoa per definire l'affare Piatek. L'AD sta mettendo Leonardo con le spalle al muro. Ha bocciato Ibrahimovic e Fabregas, che Leo voleva in rossonero, in favore di una campagna acquisti basata sugli under 25. Dopo Piatek, il Milan c'ha provato per Diawara (se ne parla nel topic dedicato) e continua a seguire Sensi ma Squinzi fa muro.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Il Messaggero, confermando le numerose news precedenti, riporta che i rapporti tra Leonardo e Gazidis sono tesi. I due si sono presentati insieme, in un clima surreale, all'appuntamento col Genoa per definire l'affare Piatek. L'AD sta mettendo Leonardo con le spalle al muro. Ha bocciato Ibrahimovic e Fabregas, che Leo voleva in rossonero, in favore di una campagna acquisti basata sugli under 25. Dopo Piatek, il Milan c'ha provato per Diawara (se ne parla nel topic dedicato) e continua a seguire Sensi ma Squinzi fa muro.



Muro x Sensi hahaha intanto ieri e sceso x infortunio


----------



## CarpeDiem (20 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Il Messaggero, confermando le numerose news precedenti, riporta che i rapporti tra Leonardo e Gazidis sono tesi. I due si sono presentati insieme, in un clima surreale, all'appuntamento col Genoa per definire l'affare Piatek. L'AD sta mettendo Leonardo con le spalle al muro. Ha bocciato Ibrahimovic e Fabregas, che Leo voleva in rossonero, in favore di una campagna acquisti basata sugli under 25. Dopo Piatek, il Milan c'ha provato per Diawara (se ne parla nel topic dedicato) e continua a seguire Sensi ma Squinzi fa muro.



Vai Gazza, io sono dalla tua parte


----------



## Cantastorie (20 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Il Messaggero, confermando le numerose news precedenti, riporta che i rapporti tra Leonardo e Gazidis sono tesi. I due si sono presentati insieme, in un clima surreale, all'appuntamento col Genoa per definire l'affare Piatek. L'AD sta mettendo Leonardo con le spalle al muro. Ha bocciato Ibrahimovic e Fabregas, che Leo voleva in rossonero, in favore di una campagna acquisti basata sugli under 25. Dopo Piatek, il Milan c'ha provato per Diawara (se ne parla nel topic dedicato) e continua a seguire Sensi ma Squinzi fa muro.



Non capisco così ci sia di strano nel fatto che l'Ad si sia presentato come il DS in una trattativa in cui c'è da sistemare la parte finanziaria...


----------



## Mic (20 Gennaio 2019)

Se Leo dovesse andar via sapremo con certezza che il nostro progetto non è proiettato alle vittorie


----------



## Victorss (20 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Il Messaggero, confermando le numerose news precedenti, riporta che i rapporti tra Leonardo e Gazidis sono tesi. I due si sono presentati insieme, in un clima surreale, all'appuntamento col Genoa per definire l'affare Piatek. L'AD sta mettendo Leonardo con le spalle al muro. Ha bocciato Ibrahimovic e Fabregas, che Leo voleva in rossonero, in favore di una campagna acquisti basata sugli under 25. Dopo Piatek, il Milan c'ha provato per Diawara (se ne parla nel topic dedicato) e continua a seguire Sensi ma Squinzi fa muro.



Io, a torto o no, non credo a questa situazione tra Gazidis e Leonardo.


----------



## Aron (20 Gennaio 2019)

Mic ha scritto:


> Se Leo dovesse andar via sapremo con certezza che il nostro progetto non è proiettato alle vittorie



Non è proiettato neanche per andare in Champions


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (20 Gennaio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io, a torto o no, non credo a questa situazione tra Gazidis e Leonardo.



Credo anche io che stiano gonfiando la situazione, ma se fosse come dicono penso che dovremo aspettare al massimo giugno per salutare Leonardo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Gennaio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io, a torto o no, non credo a questa situazione tra Gazidis e Leonardo.



Anche io.
Inoltre, da quando c'è elliot si sa poco e niente di quello che succede all'interno... sono molto scettico su queste notizie


----------



## pazzomania (20 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Il Messaggero, confermando le numerose news precedenti, riporta che i rapporti tra Leonardo e Gazidis sono tesi. I due si sono presentati insieme, in un clima surreale, all'appuntamento col Genoa per definire l'affare Piatek. L'AD sta mettendo Leonardo con le spalle al muro. Ha bocciato Ibrahimovic e Fabregas, che Leo voleva in rossonero, in favore di una campagna acquisti basata sugli under 25. Dopo Piatek, il Milan c'ha provato per Diawara (se ne parla nel topic dedicato) e continua a seguire Sensi ma Squinzi fa muro.



Purtroppo tutte queste voci inizio a credere siano vere.

Leonardo vuole far davvero tornare grande il Milan (anche se critico il voler prendere over 30, insistesse per prendere Harry Kane piuttosto, utopia lo so), Gazidis ha il compito di farlo in maniera razionale e futuribile ( propendo per questa visione anche io da un punto di vista razionale, altrimenti non se ne esce più).

Il fatto è che Gazidis quello che comanda, è stato preso per questo e avrà oneri e onori.

Quindi o Leonardo si adegua e sposa la linea societaria, oppure che si dimetta.

Basta malumori interni, basta basta basta.


----------



## iceman. (20 Gennaio 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Anche io.
> Inoltre, da quando c'è elliot si sa poco e niente di quello che succede all'interno... sono molto scettico su queste notizie



Però il caso Higuain dovrebbe insegnare qualcosa, tante notizie sulla sua partenza, tutti a dire che non era vero e che i giornalisti scrivevano castronerie, e poi abbiamo visto come è finita.

Anche qui, il costante ripeteresti di notizie riguardanti un conflitto interno alla dirigenza fanno comunque presumere che qualche cosa di vero ci sia e dubito sia Montolivo a farle fuoriuscire, ormai conta quanto il due di picche. Mi farebbe immensamente piacere se Leo e Maldini restassero, ma credo sia un'ipotesi abbastanza remota ormai.


----------



## PheelMD (20 Gennaio 2019)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Non capisco così ci sia di strano nel fatto che l'Ad si sia presentato come il DS in una trattativa in cui c'è da sistemare la parte finanziaria...



Eh, ma al Milan sembra strano


----------



## goleador 70 (20 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non è proiettato neanche per andare in Champions



Si vabbè buonanotte 
Meno male ci sei te che sai sempre tutto prima degli altri


----------



## Igniorante (20 Gennaio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Però il caso Higuain dovrebbe insegnare qualcosa, tante notizie sulla sua partenza, tutti a dire che non era vero e che i giornalisti scrivevano castronerie, e poi abbiamo visto come è finita.
> 
> Anche qui, il costante ripeteresti di notizie riguardanti un conflitto interno alla dirigenza fanno comunque presumere che qualche cosa di vero ci sia e dubito sia Montolivo a farle fuoriuscire, ormai conta quanto il due di picche. Mi farebbe immensamente piacere se Leo e Maldini restassero, ma credo sia un'ipotesi abbastanza remota ormai.



Ormai i tifosi dovrebbero aver capito che quando non si tratta della classica sparata giornalistica isolata, alla Pedullà per intenderci, allora vuol dire che qualcosa di vero c'è.
Se Leonardo dovesse andarsene, possiamo dire addio al sogno di tornar grandi...quantomeno in breve tempo.


----------



## Aron (20 Gennaio 2019)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Si vabbè buonanotte
> Meno male ci sei te che sai sempre tutto prima degli altri



Un club che vuole qualificarsi in Champions, pur senza spendere molto, non stoppa le trattative per Fabregas, Ibra, Godin e Ramsey.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (20 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Un club che vuole qualificarsi in Champions, pur senza spendere molto, non stoppa le trattative per Fabregas, Ibra, Godin e Ramsey.



Credo che andare in champions convenga prima a loro che a noi


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Gennaio 2019)

Ma non ci vuole un genio per capire che per rientrare dalle perdite il prima possibile si fa prima facendo plusvalenze sul campo, poi sarà il turno delle competizioni europee e delle sponsorizzazioni.L'Arsenal son 2 anni che si ritrova in Europa League eppure va a prendere Lacazette e Aubameyang.Meglio perdere un anno di champions o andarci e poi ritrovarsi sul groppone i vari ibra fabregas come ti ritrovi ora Montolivo MAuri Bertolacci fino a quando saranno su delle sedie a rotelle?


----------



## Igniorante (20 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Un club che vuole qualificarsi in Champions, pur senza spendere molto, non stoppa le trattative per Fabregas, Ibra, Godin e Ramsey.



Ma che dici, in Champions ci vai con qualche sconosciuto ventenne del Belgio o della Danimarca.



Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Ma non ci vuole un genio per capire che per rientrare dalle perdite il prima possibile si fa prima facendo plusvalenze sul campo, poi sarà il turno delle competizioni europee e delle sponsorizzazioni.L'Arsenal son 2 anni che si ritrova in Europa League eppure va a prendere Lacazette e Aubameyang.Meglio perdere un anno di champions o andarci e poi ritrovarsi sul groppone i vari ibra fabregas come ti ritrovi ora Montolivo MAuri Bertolacci fino a quando saranno su delle sedie a rotelle?



Leggere Montolivo/Bertolacci ed Ibrahimovic nella stessa frase fa sanguinare gli occhi.
La differenza tra queste varie operazioni sta tutta lì.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Il Messaggero, confermando le numerose news precedenti, riporta che i rapporti tra Leonardo e Gazidis sono tesi. I due si sono presentati insieme, in un clima surreale, all'appuntamento col Genoa per definire l'affare Piatek. L'AD sta mettendo Leonardo con le spalle al muro. Ha bocciato Ibrahimovic e Fabregas, che Leo voleva in rossonero, in favore di una campagna acquisti basata sugli under 25. Dopo Piatek, il Milan c'ha provato per Diawara (se ne parla nel topic dedicato) e continua a seguire Sensi ma Squinzi fa muro.



Vittorie in campo contro vittorie sul bilancio e nei tribunali. Non ho dubbi per chi parteggiare.



Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Ma non ci vuole un genio per capire che per rientrare dalle perdite il prima possibile si fa prima facendo plusvalenze sul campo, poi sarà il turno delle competizioni europee e delle sponsorizzazioni.



Altri due anni al conteggio. E' dal 2009 che andiamo avanti così e siamo sempre messi peggio.


----------



## Aron (20 Gennaio 2019)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Ma non ci vuole un genio per capire che per rientrare dalle perdite il prima possibile si fa prima facendo plusvalenze sul campo, poi sarà il turno delle competizioni europee e delle sponsorizzazioni.L'Arsenal son 2 anni che si ritrova in Europa League eppure va a prendere Lacazette e Aubameyang.Meglio perdere un anno di champions o andarci e poi ritrovarsi sul groppone i vari ibra fabregas come ti ritrovi ora Montolivo MAuri Bertolacci fino a quando saranno su delle sedie a rotelle?


 
L’Arsenal ha chiuso i rubinetti, ma proprio totalmente, annunciando ai suoi tifosi che non ci sono risorse per il mercato in entrata.
I loro tifosi rimproverano alla proprietà e a Gazidis (che più che pagato per fare l’AD è stato pagato per fare il parafulmine) di non aver seriamente investito nel potenziamento della squadra (la proprietà dell’Arsenal non ci ha mai messo una sterlina) per entrare stabilmente in Champions, vincere campionato e Champions, e aumentare così il valore della rosa che consente anche di incrementare le possibilità di fare ottime plusvalenze.
Con la politica al risparmio, l’Arsenal ha perso sempre più terreno e incassi rispetto alle rivali, e ora quello che i loro tifosi temono è che si ridurrà a essere il Milan d’Inghilterra: una squadra che annaspa tra quinto e ottavo posto.

Per le big le politiche al risparmio non funzionano. Possono andare bene per club come Roma e Napoli, ma non per chi ambisce a vincere e per chi ha un peso storico e prestigioso come Milan, Inter e Arsenal.


----------



## Davidoff (20 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Un club che vuole qualificarsi in Champions, pur senza spendere molto, non stoppa le trattative per Fabregas, Ibra, Godin e Ramsey.



Sì, ma a parte Ramsey (che secondo me sarebbe andato comunque dai ladri) gli altri sono giocatori quasi bolliti che verrebbero a svernare prendendo milioni. Nella nostra situazione economica sarebbe insostenibile una politica del genere. Ben diverso sarebbe stato spendere per gente come Savic, che oltre al miglioramento in campo sarebbe anche rivendibile, non un asset che dopo 2 anni ti lascia in mano zero.


----------



## goleador 70 (20 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Un club che vuole qualificarsi in Champions, pur senza spendere molto, non stoppa le trattative per Fabregas, Ibra, Godin e Ramsey.



Sì ok..Lanciamo l’hashtag
#colpadigazidis 
LOL


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Un club che vuole qualificarsi in Champions, pur senza spendere molto, non stoppa le trattative per Fabregas, Ibra, Godin e Ramsey.



Un club che vuole suicidarsi economicamente e affossare definitivamente ogni residua speranza di ricostruire una grande squadra compra subito Fabregas Godin e Ibra.
più di 100 anni in 3, dai.
Il post atene non ci ha insegnato nulla, non ci meritiamo niente


----------



## Davidoff (20 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> L’Arsenal ha chiuso i rubinetti, ma proprio totalmente, annunciando ai suoi tifosi che non ci sono risorse per il mercato in entrata.
> I loro tifosi rimproverano alla proprietà e a Gazidis (che più che pagato per fare l’AD è stato pagato per fare il parafulmine) di non aver seriamente investito nel potenziamento della squadra (la proprietà dell’Arsenal non ci ha mai messo una sterlina) per entrare stabilmente in Champions, vincere campionato e Champions, e aumentare così il valore della rosa che consente anche di incrementare le possibilità di fare ottime plusvalenze.
> Con la politica al risparmio, l’Arsenal ha perso sempre più terreno e incassi rispetto alle rivali, e ora quello che i loro tifosi temono è che si ridurrà a essere il Milan d’Inghilterra: una squadra che annaspa tra quinto e ottavo posto.
> 
> Per le big le politiche al risparmio non funzionano. Possono andare bene per club come Roma e Napoli, ma non per chi ambisce a vincere e per chi ha un peso storico e prestigioso come Milan, Inter e Arsenal.



Sì, ma l'Arsenal ha un fatturato molto più alto del nostro, non investono solo perché Kroenke prende gli utili per sé invece che investirli sul club. Noi i soldi da investire (come club intendo, non Elliott) in questo momento non li abbiamo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Gennaio 2019)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Sì ok..Lanciamo l’hastag
> #colpadigazidis
> LOL



Incredibile, io ci ho perso le forze. 

Come si può pensare che entrare in Champions o rafforzare la squadra non sia una priorità di Elliot?


----------



## goleador 70 (20 Gennaio 2019)

.


----------



## AllanX (20 Gennaio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Incredibile, io ci ho perso le forze.
> 
> Come si può pensare che entrare in Champions o rafforzare la squadra non sia una priorità di Elliot?



Il problema é che ormai si é abbondantemente capito che con Elliot ci aspetta una gestione stile Roma. Se (magari) e quando dovessimo arrivare a lottare per vincere qualche trofeo Elliot venderebbe facendo ripartire tutto daccapo. Il Milan merita questo?


----------



## Naruto98 (20 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> L’Arsenal ha chiuso i rubinetti, ma proprio totalmente, annunciando ai suoi tifosi che non ci sono risorse per il mercato in entrata.
> I loro tifosi rimproverano alla proprietà e a Gazidis (che più che pagato per fare l’AD è stato pagato per fare il parafulmine) di non aver seriamente investito nel potenziamento della squadra (la proprietà dell’Arsenal non ci ha mai messo una sterlina) per entrare stabilmente in Champions, vincere campionato e Champions, e aumentare così il valore della rosa che consente anche di incrementare le possibilità di fare ottime plusvalenze.
> Con la politica al risparmio, l’Arsenal ha perso sempre più terreno e incassi rispetto alle rivali, e ora quello che i loro tifosi temono è che si ridurrà a essere il Milan d’Inghilterra: una squadra che annaspa tra quinto e ottavo posto.
> 
> Per le big le politiche al risparmio non funzionano. Possono andare bene per club come Roma e Napoli, ma non per chi ambisce a vincere e per chi ha un peso storico e prestigioso come Milan, Inter e Arsenal.



L'Arsenal ha il terzo fatturato della Premier League dietro a Man UTD e Man City. Se la proprietà non vuole investire hai poco da farci, sei l'AD non il proprietario. Poi Gazidis parafulmine è da premio nobel, complimenti per la fantasia. Alcuni tuoi interventi critici mi sono anche piaciuti, questo è al limite del troll.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Gennaio 2019)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Non capisco così ci sia di strano nel fatto che l'Ad si sia presentato come il DS in una trattativa in cui c'è da sistemare la parte finanziaria...



Infatti. Mi sarei stupito del contrario semmai.



Victorss ha scritto:


> Io, a torto o no, non credo a questa situazione tra Gazidis e Leonardo.



Ma nemmeno io.

Io credo che ci si dovrà abituare ad avere poche informazioni dalla società, che probabilmente ha scelto (giustamente) un profilo silente. Il che poi causa ilazioni da parte dei media, perché probabilmente non sanno nemmeno lontamente i piani societari. Ogni volta che un giocatore è in uscita ce lo accostano. Mi verrebbe da dire che Fabregas non è stato nemmeno sondato. Per Ibrahimovic Leonardo espresse apprezzamento, forse qualche timido tentativo c'è stato.

E sulla diatriba Leonardo vs Gazidis, continuo a reputare poco plausibile il fatto che siano stati scelti due dirigenti con visioni diametralmente opposte. Rifiuto l'ipotesi fino a prova contraria e certa (complotti a parte).


----------



## pazzomania (20 Gennaio 2019)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Il problema é che ormai si é abbondantemente capito che con Elliot ci aspetta una gestione stile Roma. Se (magari) e quando dovessimo arrivare a lottare per vincere qualche trofeo Elliot venderebbe facendo ripartire tutto daccapo.* Il Milan merita questo?*



Beh, non so, chi stabilisce cosa merita e chi? E' la situazione, parlare di meriti è insensato, parliamo di cose astratte.

Come la Roma, non saremo mai. Fatturiamo uguale, facendo peggio.

Tornassimo in CL, andremmo immediatamente ad un livello sopra quello della Roma, non travisiamo i fatti.

Non siamo, e non saremo mai la Roma, se torniamo velocemente in CL


----------



## EmmePi (20 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Un club che vuole qualificarsi in Champions, pur senza spendere molto, non stoppa le trattative per Fabregas, Ibra, Godin e Ramsey.



Sante parole, prima si pensa a raggiungere il Target (CL), e lo fai appunto con Ibra e Fabregas a costi contenuti, poi si pensa anche ai giovani da inserire...


----------



## Pit96 (20 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Il Messaggero, confermando le numerose news precedenti, riporta che i rapporti tra Leonardo e Gazidis sono tesi. I due si sono presentati insieme, in un clima surreale, all'appuntamento col Genoa per definire l'affare Piatek. L'AD sta mettendo Leonardo con le spalle al muro. Ha bocciato Ibrahimovic e Fabregas, che Leo voleva in rossonero, in favore di una campagna acquisti basata sugli under 25. Dopo Piatek, il Milan c'ha provato per Diawara (se ne parla nel topic dedicato) e continua a seguire Sensi ma Squinzi fa muro.



Sempre più dubbi su sto Gazidis. Tra un po' farà giocare la primavera?
Sarà importante il bilancio, ma i risultati lo sono di più dal mio punto di vista


----------



## alcyppa (20 Gennaio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Incredibile, io ci ho perso le forze.
> 
> Come si può pensare che entrare in Champions o rafforzare la squadra non sia una priorità di Elliot?



Perchè sarebbe il caso di farsi venire il sospetto che Elliott sia solo la facciata.


Sospetto che mi auguro sia una stupidata (ma che chiaramente non lo è stato coi cinesi...)


----------



## sacchino (20 Gennaio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io, a torto o no, non credo a questa situazione tra Gazidis e Leonardo.



Anch'io, secondo me Leo arrivato prima ha solo operato secondo una sua logica ed impostato alcune trattative, che piacciano o no, quando è arrivato Gazidis, che qualche colloquio con la proprietà lo avrà fatto, gli ha dato la linea nella quale operare, se quasi tutte le trattative impostate da Leo non erano in linea questo ha dovuto rifare tutto daccapo.
Ora se a Leo non sta bene operare con la politica della società non dovrà far altro che andarsene, secondo me non lo farà anzi dimostrerà di essere un buon dirigente.


----------



## AllanX (20 Gennaio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh, non so, chi stabilisce cosa merita e chi? E' la situazione, parlare di meriti è insensato, parliamo di cose astratte.
> 
> Come la Roma, non saremo mai. Fatturiamo uguale, facendo peggio.
> 
> ...



Parlavo di una gestione stile Roma basata sulle plusvalenze, prendi i giovani, aspetti che esplodano e li rivendi. La stessa cosa che faranno con la società, la prendono in un modo oltremodo oscuro, risistemano il bilancio e appena si raggiunge l'apice la rivendono.
Non riesco nemmeno ad immaginare una situazione simile in un club che per blasone sarebbe paragonabile a noi come il Real Madrid, cosa farebbero i tifosi? E la stampa?


----------



## fra29 (20 Gennaio 2019)

Io credo che se davvero Il progetto è basato su giovani, anche di talento, Leonardo non sia il direttore sportivo migliore in assoluto.. a questo punto meglio andare su un Tare + Moncada


----------



## Igniorante (20 Gennaio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh, non so, chi stabilisce cosa merita e chi? E' la situazione, parlare di meriti è insensato, parliamo di cose astratte.
> 
> Come la Roma, non saremo mai. Fatturiamo uguale, facendo peggio.
> 
> ...



Il problema è che velocemente in CL non ci torni, se non compri gente affermata ma solo ragazzini di buona prospettiva.
Il tutto aggravato da due fattori: 1) anche i ragazzini forti ormai costano dai 25 mln in sù; 2) la questione plusvalenze, il che vuol dire che anche se azzecchi giocatori buoni a prezzi abbordabili, li rivendi quando raggiungono il loro picco invece di renderli la base della tua squadra.


----------



## impero rossonero (20 Gennaio 2019)

punto primo; occorre comprare prospetti giovani con grandi prospettive ...che non costino molto...
punto secondo : integrare l'organico con elementi di esperienza che non costino eccessivamente ma che siano funzionali alla squadra...
punto terzo : prendere un allenatore che sappia far giocare la squadra dandole un gioco valido ,che faccia uso di sovrapposizioni e schemi diversi...


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Il Messaggero, confermando le numerose news precedenti, riporta che i rapporti tra Leonardo e Gazidis sono tesi. I due si sono presentati insieme, in un clima surreale, all'appuntamento col Genoa per definire l'affare Piatek. L'AD sta mettendo Leonardo con le spalle al muro. Ha bocciato Ibrahimovic e Fabregas, che Leo voleva in rossonero, in favore di una campagna acquisti basata sugli under 25. Dopo Piatek, il Milan c'ha provato per Diawara (se ne parla nel topic dedicato) e continua a seguire Sensi ma Squinzi fa muro.



*Rispettate le idee altrui e non rompete le scatole.

Restate on topic.*


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Il Messaggero, confermando le numerose news precedenti, riporta che i rapporti tra Leonardo e Gazidis sono tesi. I due si sono presentati insieme, in un clima surreale, all'appuntamento col Genoa per definire l'affare Piatek. L'AD sta mettendo Leonardo con le spalle al muro. Ha bocciato Ibrahimovic e Fabregas, che Leo voleva in rossonero, in favore di una campagna acquisti basata sugli under 25. Dopo Piatek, il Milan c'ha provato per Diawara (se ne parla nel topic dedicato) e continua a seguire Sensi ma Squinzi fa muro.


Guardate che le fazioni ci sono in qualsiasi posto di lavoro eh.. figuriamoci in una società di calcio come il Milan. 

Leonardo e Maldini dovevano essere i "capi" praticamente, quelli che prendevano tutte le decisioni. Ed a dicembre si sono ritrovati a non fare nulla. Entrambi messi da parte, Leonardo penso che sarà super infastidito che l'ultimo arrivano di turno possa prendere tutte le decisioni.

Poi bisogna capire come sto Gazidis è abituato.. per questo andava preso Marotta, uno che è abituato al calcio italiano abituato a come funzionano le cose qui. Dovevamo avere una triade composta da Marotta, Leonardo e Maldini e stop. Quello che alla Juve erano Marotta, Pratici e Nedeved.

Adesso ci saranno solo faide da qui all'estate. Con Leonardo costretto a fare rapporto ogni volta a Gazidis.


----------



## dottor Totem (20 Gennaio 2019)

Forse non è chiaro a tutti che Gazidis è uomo fidato di Elliot ed è venuto al Milan per riportare il bilancio in positivo. I risultati sportivi a Gazidis non interessano molto, del resto l'esperienza all'Arsenal ha insegnato che Gazidis ha svolto in pieno il suo lavoro, portando soldi, sponsor e mercato prima inimmaginabili. 

Sicuramente Gazidis per qualunque tifoso sarà sempre impopolare, è abbastanza logico. La differenza la deve fare l'allenatore e i Ds.

È un po' il Conte degli Ad, nessuno se lo immagina con la Champions in mano ma piuttosto trasforma dei brocchi in purosangue.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Gennaio 2019)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Parlavo di una gestione stile Roma basata sulle plusvalenze, prendi i giovani, aspetti che esplodano e li rivendi. La stessa cosa che faranno con la società, la prendono in un modo oltremodo oscuro, risistemano il bilancio e appena si raggiunge l'apice la rivendono.
> Non riesco nemmeno ad immaginare una situazione simile in un club che per blasone sarebbe paragonabile a noi come il Real Madrid, cosa farebbero i tifosi? E la stampa?



Voglio sperare che avremo bisogno di fare meno plusvalenze della Roma, altrimenti buonanotte ai sognatori.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Gennaio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Sante parole, prima si pensa a raggiungere il Target (CL), e lo fai appunto con Ibra e Fabregas a costi contenuti, poi si pensa anche ai giovani da inserire...



Mi spiegate questi costi contenuti dove stanno se Fabregas per avere 5 milioni all'anno è andato a svernare a Montecarlo a cercare di salvarsi e Ibra che ne prende altrettanti e nel frattempo sta facendo partire business suoi personali in California?


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (20 Gennaio 2019)

5 pagine per commentare una notizia scemenza. Ogni decisione finale spetta sempre all'ad per competenza, leo dovra' imparare ad accettare questo, dubito fortemente che competenze e spazi non siano stati definiti in sede di stipula del contratto di lavoro.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (20 Gennaio 2019)

Ma è ovvio che queste "news" siano parte della solita macchina del fango che ormai da anni va contro il milan a prescindere.
che Gazidis venisse al Milan si sapeva da tempo.
se è stato messo Leonardo è perchè Gazidis era d'accordo.
a parte il fatto che sono decisioni di Elliott.


----------



## Manue (20 Gennaio 2019)

Sono tutte verità, purtroppo.
Leonardo e Ganzidis non vanno d’accordo, Maldini sta cercando di capire se il progetto Elliot va nella direzione che a lui interessa, che poi è quella che vorremmo noi tifosi. 
Rischiamo sul serio che i due possano non essere più tra noi a fine stagione, 
io capisco che il bilancio deve essere sistemato ed a posto, ma qui si son trattati giocatori a 0 che ci avrebbero portati dritti dritti al quarto posto. 

Va bene così dai, 
una preoccupazione in meno nella mia vita, accetto un Milan stazionario da EL.


----------



## Igniorante (20 Gennaio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Voglio sperare che avremo bisogno di fare meno plusvalenze della Roma, altrimenti buonanotte ai sognatori.



Innanzitutto il problema sarà anche trovarne di abbastanza buoni per farci plusvalenza


----------



## Love (20 Gennaio 2019)

sarebbe un guaio se davvero ci fosse casino in dirigenza...partiremmo proprio con tutte e due piedi sbagliati...


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Il Messaggero, confermando le numerose news precedenti, riporta che i rapporti tra Leonardo e Gazidis sono tesi. I due si sono presentati insieme, in un clima surreale, all'appuntamento col Genoa per definire l'affare Piatek. L'AD sta mettendo Leonardo con le spalle al muro. Ha bocciato Ibrahimovic e Fabregas, che Leo voleva in rossonero, in favore di una campagna acquisti basata sugli under 25. Dopo Piatek, il Milan c'ha provato per Diawara (se ne parla nel topic dedicato) e continua a seguire Sensi ma Squinzi fa muro.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (20 Gennaio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Sono tutte verità, purtroppo.
> Leonardo e Ganzidis non vanno d’accordo, Maldini sta cercando di capire se il progetto Elliot va nella direzione che a lui interessa, che poi è quella che vorremmo noi tifosi.
> Rischiamo sul serio che i due possano non essere più tra noi a fine stagione,
> io capisco che il bilancio deve essere sistemato ed a posto, ma qui si son trattati giocatori a 0 che ci avrebbero portati dritti dritti al quarto posto.
> ...



sono tutte verità.
ma cosa vuoi saperne tu, suvvia


----------



## Manue (20 Gennaio 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> sono tutte verità.
> ma cosa vuoi saperne tu, suvvia



Ci conosciamo?


----------



## Aron (21 Gennaio 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> L'Arsenal ha il terzo fatturato della Premier League dietro a Man UTD e Man City. Se la proprietà non vuole investire hai poco da farci, sei l'AD non il proprietario. Poi Gazidis parafulmine è da premio nobel, complimenti per la fantasia. Alcuni tuoi interventi critici mi sono anche piaciuti, questo è al limite del troll.



I tifosi dell’Arsenal sono incavolati neri con Gazidis.


----------



## Boomer (21 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> I tifosi dell’Arsenal sono incavolati neri con Gazidis.



Il problema dell'Arsenal è che hanno tenuto un tecnico bollito per anni e il board non vuole spendere come Chelsea , UTD , City e Liverpool , nonostante abbiano fatto buoni acquisti come Torreira, Lacazette e Auba.

Gazzosa seguiva solo gli ordini del board che infatti anche a gennaio di quest'anno non hanno tirato fuori un centesimo visto che possono prendere giocatori solo in prestito con diritto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Il Messaggero, confermando le numerose news precedenti, riporta che i rapporti tra Leonardo e Gazidis sono tesi. I due si sono presentati insieme, in un clima surreale, all'appuntamento col Genoa per definire l'affare Piatek. L'AD sta mettendo Leonardo con le spalle al muro. Ha bocciato Ibrahimovic e Fabregas, che Leo voleva in rossonero, in favore di una campagna acquisti basata sugli under 25. Dopo Piatek, il Milan c'ha provato per Diawara (se ne parla nel topic dedicato) e continua a seguire Sensi ma Squinzi fa muro.



Credo che se Leonardo non volesse condividere la linea si farebbe da parte senza tanti problemi..magari hanno idee diverse, ma chi comanda è Gazidis quindi Leonardo sicuramente opererà nel rispetto delle gerarchie


----------



## sunburn (21 Gennaio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> io capisco che il bilancio deve essere sistemato ed a posto, ma qui si son trattati giocatori a 0 che ci avrebbero portati dritti dritti al quarto posto.
> 
> Va bene così dai,
> una preoccupazione in meno nella mia vita, accetto un Milan stazionario da EL.



Giocatori a 0 ma con stipendi alti e dal rendimento non sicuro. Noi abbiamo già il secondo monte ingaggi della serie a, non possiamo aumentarlo ulteriormente. 
Questa stagione è andata e si concluderà con un settimo/ottavo posto. Da giugno si farà un po' di pulizia a livello di stipendi con diversi contratti che scadono(e senza i 9 mln di Higuain) e potremo operare meglio sul mercato.

PS. che fossero davvero a 0 è tutto da dimostrare, visto che erano tutti sotto contratto con altri club.


----------



## Manue (21 Gennaio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Giocatori a 0 ma con stipendi alti e dal rendimento non sicuro. Noi abbiamo già il secondo monte ingaggi della serie a, non possiamo aumentarlo ulteriormente.
> Questa stagione è andata e si concluderà con un settimo/ottavo posto. Da giugno si farà un po' di pulizia a livello di stipendi con diversi contratti che scadono(e senza i 9 mln di Higuain) e potremo operare meglio sul mercato.
> 
> PS. che fossero davvero a 0 è tutto da dimostrare, visto che erano tutti sotto contratto con altri club.



A Luglio, senza quarto posto, 
venderemo quei pochi buoni che abbiamo...

ne riparliamo tra 6 mesi


----------



## sunburn (21 Gennaio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> A Luglio, senza quarto posto,
> venderemo quei pochi buoni che abbiamo...
> 
> ne riparliamo tra 6 mesi



Escludendo Romagnoli, Suso e Cutrone, tutti gli altri sono facilmente sostituibili con giocatori di pari o superiore livello, ma con stipendio inferiore.
Ovviamente non potremo cambiarli tutti(come sarebbe auspicabile) ma, a parte quei tre, non farei drammi per la cessione di nessuno di quelli che abbiamo in rosa attualmente.


----------



## sunburn (21 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> I tifosi dell’Arsenal sono incavolati neri con Gazidis.



Il parere dei tifosi lascia il tempo che trova. I tifosi hanno bisogno di una persona alla quale addossare ogni colpa.
E' la stessa cosa che sta succedendo con Gattuso. Sembra che cacciato lui potremmo fare calcio champagne con Andres Mauri, Bertolaccinho e Rui Calhanoglu e non avremmo buttato 35 mln per Castillejo, 14 per Laxalt ecc. 

Se poi molti milanisti addirittura odiano due persone che ci hanno fatto vincere tutto più di una volta, non c'è da stupirsi se i tifosi dell'Arsenal sono incavolati neri con Gazidis. Ma sono, appunto, tifosi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Gennaio 2019)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Il problema é che ormai si é abbondantemente capito che con Elliot ci aspetta una gestione stile Roma. Se (magari) e quando dovessimo arrivare a lottare per vincere qualche trofeo Elliot venderebbe facendo ripartire tutto daccapo. Il Milan merita questo?



Ma dove l'hai letta questa cosa ? da dove arriva questo tuo ragionamento ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Gennaio 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Perchè sarebbe il caso di farsi venire il sospetto che Elliott sia solo la facciata.
> 
> 
> Sospetto che mi auguro sia una stupidata (ma che chiaramente non lo è stato coi cinesi...)



stiamo ancora qua nel 2019 a parlare di Berlusconi ? Lo stesso Berlusconi che ha 83anni e non sa neanche tenere un discorso di 10 minuti avrebbe creato un patto segreto con Elliot? 

Su dai [MENTION=86]alcyppa[/MENTION] non scherziamo.


----------



## AllanX (21 Gennaio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma dove l'hai letta questa cosa ? da dove arriva questo tuo ragionamento ?



Semplicemente dal fatto che, contrariamente a quanto alcuni sembrano pensare, il Milan non appartiene a Singer ma ad un fondo d'investimento. Chi investe i propri soldi in un fondo si aspetta ricavi ragionevolmente certi, cospicui e che arrivino in un lasso di tempo relativamente breve.
A mio avviso, per quanto riguarda l'asset Milan, quanto sopra detto é realizzabile solo attraverso una gestione basata su plusvalenze dove la priorità sarà quella di ridurre le perdite e limitare al minimo gli investimenti per massimizzare i profitti al momento della futura rivendita.
Dopotutto che nel modus operandi di Elliott (ristrutturazione aziendale, risanamento dei conti e rivendita) non ci sia alcuno spazio per mecenatismo, passione e sogni di gloria mi sembra abbastanza chiaro


----------



## Naruto98 (21 Gennaio 2019)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Semplicemente dal fatto che, contrariamente a quanto alcuni sembrano pensare, il Milan non appartiene a Singer ma ad un fondo d'investimento. Chi investe i propri soldi in un fondo si aspetta ricavi ragionevolmente certi, cospicui e che arrivino in un lasso di tempo relativamente breve.
> A mio avviso, per quanto riguarda l'asset Milan, quanto sopra detto é realizzabile solo attraverso una gestione basata su plusvalenze dove la priorità sarà quella di ridurre le perdite e limitare al minimo gli investimenti per massimizzare i profitti al momento della futura rivendita.
> Dopotutto che nel modus operandi di Elliott (ristrutturazione aziendale, risanamento dei conti e rivendita) non ci sia alcuno spazio per mecenatismo, passione e sogni di gloria mi sembra abbastanza chiaro



La passione nel calcio di primo livello dove girano i soldi VERI c'entra meno di zero. Tutte fantasie di chi pensa che chi fa calcio lo faccia per passione. Berlusconi aveva passione per il Milan? Ma quando mai, era solo un mezzo per ricevere più consenso e diventare più popolare in vista delle sue elezioni. Chi non ammette questo, poco ha capito dell'INDUSTRIA del calcio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Gennaio 2019)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Semplicemente dal fatto che, contrariamente a quanto alcuni sembrano pensare, il Milan non appartiene a Singer ma ad un fondo d'investimento. Chi investe i propri soldi in un fondo si aspetta ricavi ragionevolmente certi, cospicui e che arrivino in un lasso di tempo relativamente breve.
> A mio avviso, per quanto riguarda l'asset Milan, quanto sopra detto é realizzabile solo attraverso una gestione basata su plusvalenze dove la priorità sarà quella di ridurre le perdite e limitare al minimo gli investimenti per massimizzare i profitti al momento della futura rivendita.
> Dopotutto che nel modus operandi di Elliott (ristrutturazione aziendale, risanamento dei conti e rivendita) non ci sia alcuno spazio per mecenatismo, passione e sogni di gloria mi sembra abbastanza chiaro



Condivisibile quanto scritto ma ti ricordo che il volano vittorie/sponsor tanto caro al dio bilancio non lo attivi con le plusvalenze ma con le vittorie. 

Vinci - sponsor - bilancio, senza la prima voce i secondi non li vedrai mai e la terza voce non la sistemi piu.


----------

